

Move your Posterous blog to Tumblr - dits59
http://www.justmigrate.com/

======
scribu
If you're going to move from one hosted blogging service to another, at least
make sure you set up a custom domain this time, lest the new service also goes
belly up with no 301 redirects.

~~~
BuddhaSource
Yes, in fact lot of casual bloggers are not aware of this. Loosing out on SEO
which you have build over the years is pain.

